# Good Show!



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought i would update everyone on how ive been showing! Two weeks ago my horse and i showed and got fourth in a hunter classic out of 32! It was one of those days that makes everything that you've been working for worth it. 
I also show on an IEA team, which is essentially a high school riding team. You draw the horses when you get there, so you dont know the horse you are riding. Anyways, i have showed twice this season and placed 1st in both flats and 4th in one of the o/f. I feel like im finally getting somewhere with my riding - i was away a lot in the beginning of the summer and i feel like the extra effort that i have been putting in has really helped! Anyways, thats my little rant - here is a picture. Sorry there's only one, the person who normally takes photos wasnt there.


----------



## Gee (Nov 7, 2009)

What a beautyfull Horsssey 
He/She brings her head in well nicely

Jealouuuus


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks! we have come far - if you look in the critique section you can see that it wasnt always like that


----------

